# Slightly banked curves



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried this?

Place 3 standard wood shims under a curve.

Attach the track to the shims using silicone as noted below.

Place one shim in the middle and one at each end leaving some of the shim sticking out on both sides of the track.

After silicone has dried....

Use small screws to attach the shims to the table.

If the track will remain stuck to the shims this would provide a small bank without having to screw the track itself down.

I will try it this weekend, but if anyone has tried this before I'm curious if you had any success.

Thanks.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tasman,

Take a look at the last 4 installments at this link. It shows, step by step, how I build a 4 lane, 20 degree banked turns using 15 and 18 inch radius turns.
They are about 1/2 the banking of the stock 9 and 12 inch factory banked turns.

Woodrum Ridge Raceway - New Banked Turns

-Paul


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a haunted killer-curve on one layout that we nicknamed "Undertaker's Bend." It was a short 6"R-1/8 with 9"R lead-in and -out. It shouldn't have been any worse than several similar neighbors, but even if you were ready for it and slowed down more than you ought to, it would still pitch you into the cornfield unless you were going dead slow. 

I dinked around with it, trying different cars, replacing the track section, but what it turned out to be was that the curve had a slight reverse banking - You couldn't see it, but putting a level across it showed the outside was just a little bit lower than the inside. I shimmed the outside with a matchstick or similar to give it a slight positive banking, and suddenly the spooks were gone.

Since then I've taken to giving all but the broadest curves a bit of shimming on the outside edge for a very mild bank. It really tames the 6-inchers, and seems to make more difference that I would have thought to the general flow and feel of the course.

-- D
Ain't no ha'nts gonna run me off.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Pshoe64 excellent information. I read it over the weekend. Thanks.


----------

